# Smoked Zucchini ...with a Ribeye



## cowgirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's one of my favorite ways to use up the zucchini from the garden.

I remove the seeds with a spoon, then season the halves with kosher salt and cracked black pepper.



I made a stuffing of HOT pork sausage, minced onions and seasoned bread crumbs...



Into the drum with some ribeyes...



I smoked for 1 hour and 10 minutes at 225 with some hickory..
Topped the zucchini with parmesan..



Gave the steaks a quick sear....














It was pretty tasty!

Thanks for checking out my Zucchini!


----------



## grothe (Jun 23, 2009)

Mmmmmmm....lovin them ribeyes!
Gonna try your zucchini when the squash starts producing...if we ever get some sun round here!
Real nice meal there Jeanie!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Gene!! Hope the sun shines for ya soon.


----------



## alx (Jun 23, 2009)

Wonderfull meal.We picked our first zuccini sunday-as Gene mentioned tasted a bit like weather-cool and cloudy.

I look forward to this recipe with my eggplant as well...THANKS!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 23, 2009)

Jeanie, you did it again!! Great job!


----------



## ronp (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks yummy!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 23, 2009)

Those look awesome.  And I'm not a big zuccini fan.  So you know I mean that!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2009)

Asolutely awsome looking and I'm sure tasting there jeanne. We love grilled and sometimes now smoked vegs around here. S great job.


----------



## rivet (Jun 23, 2009)

Another Outstanding feast, Jeanie! Very, very nice looking plates.

Do you ever make anything that's not perfect? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for posting a fine meal!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow nice!

How was the texture of the zucchini? Was it still fairly solid / crunchy, or a bit rubbery.

That looks so good. I loved grilled zucchini, but that looks amazing.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody!! It's a good way to feed veggies to meat eaters too. :)
ALX, I like your idea of using eggplant. 

Thanks HerkySprings. :)
The zucchini was nice and tender... I just poked it with a knife to check for tenderness... The hot sausage adds a LOT of flavor to it.
Hope you give it a go sometime. :)


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 24, 2009)

That does it !!!!!!!!  Im walking to Okla....... See ya in a couple of months


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2009)

lol Mike, Thanks!


----------

